
Tech's Most Unlikely Venture Capitalist - juanplusjuan
https://medium.com/@pejmannozad/tech-s-most-unlikely-venture-capitalist-bb002488f297#.i0as6zadl
======
jlg23
This is the fifth link to that article:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Tech%27s%20Most%20Unlikely%20V...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Tech%27s%20Most%20Unlikely%20Venture%20Capitalist%20&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

I start to wonder whether medium.com has a policy of spamming HN since I
almost _never_ encounter links to medium.com elsewhere...

~~~
dang
The recent deluge of dupes is because medium.com and a few other sites add a
unique hash to every URL, which bypasses HN's dupe detection. We'll fix it.

